# How will you handle this scenario?



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

This is related to the thread in Recommendations, Questions and Support, thread title, "Drill Section."
http://www.prepperforums.net/index.php

_The purpose of this drill is to test our preparedness. To have others critique our procedural response(s). 
To have a concrete plan in our subsconcious for such events. To provide useful tips to others._

Your response should be made as if you're personally experiencing the given scenario. Describe your move. Your response will reflect your own circumstance.

State if your circumstance differ from the scenario given ie if you don't have a child (you might have a pet or aging parents instead). Take into consideration your location, how far or close are you to the problem site(s), what your area would be normally like at the given time etc..,

One of the most crucial action is the first thing you'll do when disaster hits, and then describe the rest.

*Scenario:

It's 8:49 am, Tuesday. Your child is on a school bus en-route to school, and you just reached your place of work when a massive 8.5 earthquake hits. What will you do?*


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Try to figure out what area and structures have been affected first of all.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't have any rug munchers, but if I did and that happened, I'd call their cell phone. Seems like every kid has a cell phone these days not to and with plan costs I probably would have one for them. If I couldn't get them and find out everything was alright, than I'd go as fast as I could. If I find out the kids fine, but didn't answer because he/she was talking to a friend and ignored my call, than I'd hug them, tell them I love them and let them know the sound asswhooping their about to receive is to use the phone for what it was intended first and foremost.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I'll grab my purse and get out of the building fast. 

8.5 magnitude is huge, and there will be strong aftershocks. My purse got everything I'll need. Once in a safe place, I'll call my husband just so to let him know I'm okay and vice versa. Then find out what extent of damage is there.

For those living near coastal regions, keep in mind that there could be a tsunami. Don't wait for tsunami warnings....get out of the area right away.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I don't have any rug munchers, but if I did and that happened, I'd call their cell phone. Seems like every kid has a cell phone these days not to and with plan costs I probably would have one for them. If I couldn't get them and find out everything was alright, than I'd go as fast as I could. If I find out the kids fine, but didn't answer because he/she was talking to a friend and ignored my call, than I'd hug them, tell them I love them and let them know the sound asswhooping their about to receive is to use the phone for what it was intended first and foremost.


I find that last part humorous!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

At 0849hrs?

By 1000hrs, he would have made it back home, at which time he would awaken me and inform me I slept through yet another event.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep 
Denton you got it right. I slept through the 6.5 Northridge quake in 94. My wife still gives me hell. "Why do we prep if your going to sleep through SHTF." Guess she's got me on this one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denver said:


> Yep
> Denton you got it right. I slept through the 6.5 Northridge quake in 94. My wife still gives me hell. "Why do we prep if your going to sleep through SHTF." Guess she's got me on this one.


I have the answer for that one!

IF the S hits the fan before 1030hrs, those who have no job and aren't stoned will have beaten us to all the stores. The only thing that will be left are fresh veggies, tooth paste, tooth brushes and copies of the Bible. This being the case, I have to buy early and a lot.

Hope that helps!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

In this case, it would pay to know the bus route so you could intercept, assuming the quake took out roads. Even if a cell phone call confirms they're okay on the bus, chances are they are stranded and there is no obstacle great enough to keep me from my kids. The big concern is that with any larger scale disaster, social breakdowns seem to come right on its heels. I would need them with me to know they are safe, even if it meant walking to get to them.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You might not be able to get your children from the bus or from the school, you know, lock down and all that. If the child is old enough, they would have been told to get out of the school and walk 4-5 blocks away to a pre-arranged meeting place. Everybody and their mother will be trying to get to the school too. This will create a traffic jam a mile long. Cars will be abandoned as parents try to walk the ret of the way.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

My 11-year-old daughter and I have emergency communication plans worked out. The second that I heard about it, I'd first **** a brick. After all, I'm not anywhere near earthquake country and that is a **** big earthquake. So first thing I'm doing is checking my iPhone for missed calls, texts or emails from my daughter. Then I'm going to send a text, email and a phone call in hopes of reaching her. Next, I'll try the school, the bus driver's cell, the school dispatcher, the teacher's cell, etc. In the event that phones are down, and with that big of a hit, they will be. My daughter knows her priorities. (1) Watch her 5-year-old sister (2) Attempt communication with me (3) Get to the closest of the three locations (school, mother's work, mother's home) in the absence of adult supervision. Depending on where the bus is on the route when it hits would determine which location is closest. 

If she has to leave the location where I'd expect to find her, she will leave me a message. For example, on the bus or at school in her classroom. Myself, I'd be quickly making my way from the office to where I expect her to be.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We are the "contact" people for a small group. Everyone would contact us to let us know their condition and location. we will facilitate meet-ups and a good place to gather for the folks as they call. Those that don't contact us will either go to a primary gathering spot or will be considered lost. If they are injured and can't get to us at one of the meeting spots then they have to get to a contact spot on their own.

It is already set up with back-ups to back-ups to make it easy to survive until they can contact or meet with us. There is no plan for search and rescue. That option is considered too dangerous.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If it happened here in central Ohio, . . . there would be some kind of problems. Nothing built here will stand an 8.5 that I know of, . . . certainly not the bridges and overpasses.

But as previously said, . . . even if my kid was only in kindergarten, . . . as cheap as phones are now, . . . he/she would have one, . . . with instructions about getting to old dad or mom when something happens.

I'd have one heck of a time getting to the school as there is at least a couple bridges / overpasses in any direction I could go.

My child would also be in a parochial school, . . . and I would have to trust that they would secure them until I could get there.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Remember that cell phone towers are linked thru land lines. I wonder what the odds are that the land lines would survive?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Your instincts will tell you to rush and get your child (children) as soon as possible. This just may be one of those occasions where you need to take a minute or two and look the situation over before rushing out. You will be no good to your children if you kill yourself trying.


----------



## SF340_Driver (Aug 2, 2013)

Odds of cell service would be low. If they work at all, they will likely be overloaded. 

Texts may work due to lower bandwidth.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you. A lot of interesting info from you guys. I have to really learn the basics of being a survivalist. What I know right now (and implementing) are just tidbits of tips taken from here and there.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Something to remember is the first thing that goes is cell phone service but the last thing to go on a cellphone is texting. If you can't make a call, try texting.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

My son is grown. We have a plan on where to meet and if not there the back-up plan. I would head to the meet up area. If I need to go to the hospital - which I would if it's still standing, I would then direct my son & his girlfriend to either go to bug out location or help at the hospital. Pray like heck.


----------

